# How often are you cold approached/hit on by guys?



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

How often do you girls get hit on or cold approached by guys during the daytime? And do you consider yourself physically attractive?

I don't really get approached by any guys during the day, and at the rare times that a guy does, he happens to be old enough to be my own grandpa, or somebody that's just really creepy. 
I feel really ugly as a result and I don't really go out much at all and exclude myself from activities that a normal college girl my age would partake in. 

I'm scared I'll never find a boyfriend. I am 23 years old and seems like time is flying by faster the older I'm getting. 
I have general anxiety (agoraphobia) and depression and feel like maybe guys don't like the vibe that I am emanating?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ilovemusic89 said:


> How often do you girls get hit on or cold approached by guys during the daytime? And do you consider yourself physically attractive?
> 
> I don't really get approached by any guys during the day, and at the rare times that a guy does, he happens to be old enough to be my own grandpa, or somebody that's just really creepy.
> I feel really ugly as a result and I don't really go out much at all and exclude myself from activities that a normal college girl my age would partake in.
> ...


I get cat calls or hit on by some guys who like you said are old enough to be my grandpa. That's about it.

You're still young, you've got loads of time to find someone


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's always old creepy men, or real ghetto looking dudes that reek of alchohol. I haven't heard many stories of friends being approached genuinely by a similarly aged nice guy, and it's certainly never happened to me.

Your agoraphobia and depression probably keeps you from interacting as much, so I would attribute it to that, and not base it on being hit on in the street. (Ugh street harassment)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's as if everyone my age is already happily paired up..everyone. So I get hit on by _very_ old men. Not that I want someone my age to approch me at this point in my life. I'm kinda through altogether.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

To be honest I don't notice any hit ons...maybe stares that's about it..no one ever really approaches me. I have noticed people like Mexicans and stuff look at me ( I'm not sounding racists btw) I dunno I never pay attention. I wonder what that says about me :/


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> Yeah, it's always old creepy men, or real ghetto looking dudes that reek of alchohol. I haven't heard many stories of friends being approached genuinely by a similarly aged nice guy, and it's certainly never happened to me.
> 
> Your agoraphobia and depression probably keeps you from interacting as much, so I would attribute it to that, and not base it on being hit on in the street. (Ugh street harassment)


yea, im not implying that i WANT to get hit on by guys/men, it's just that I'm curious if this kind of thing really happens often to girls (attractive or not).
i guess your location kinda matters as well.


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> It's as if everyone my age is already happily paired up..everyone. So I get hit on by _very_ old men. Not that I want someone my age to approch me at this point in my life. I'm kinda through altogether.


well, that's interesting. 
yea, i see the same thing happening around me, everybody is either getting married or getting bf/gf- it's depressing, to say the least.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah it never seems to happen to me so who knows...and I never seen guys making cat calls to women all the times I have been out hmmm weird...they obviously stare for a long time that's it meh.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

ilovemusic89 said:


> yea, im not implying that i WANT to get hit on by guys/men, it's just that I'm curious if this kind of thing really happens often to girls (attractive or not).
> i guess your location kinda matters as well.


Lol, yeah I wouldn't want that either, it'd be really awkward I think. (Oh I wasn't insinuating you did, just rambling on my end) 
Yeah, location does matter a lot I think


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not a lot, not even a gawking at.. Maybe I'm just paranoid and think they're staring at me when really I'm staring at them so they stare back, but other than that, nothing.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think a guy hit on me at the coffee shop last week. It was seriously awkward. He just started talking to me and making jokes and everything. He was probably 10 or 15 years older than me. Anywho, I'm guessing you weren't looking for guys experiences...but there you go  I'm generally incapable of approaching people like that. It also doesn't help that people with SA are probably more likely to come off as standoffish and distant/uninterested and are probably approached less.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Never


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Not very often during the day. Mostly due to a combination of me being pretty average in appearance plus giving off the wrong vibe. I get hit on in bars at night, but usually by drunk guys.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Fairly often. Most of them are just plain creepy and do not seem to understand my total lack of interest. It's... also a bad idea to consume a smoothie through a straw while dressed in short shorts on a curb in New Orleans. People think you're a male prostitute.


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> Never


well, you are a guy. that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Rarely. Like, checked out maybe once and a while, but never approached and def barely ever flirted with.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

MachineSupremacist said:


> Fairly often. Most of them are just plain creepy and do not seem to understand my total lack of interest. It's... also a bad idea to consume a smoothie through a straw while dressed in short shorts on a curb in New Orleans. People think you're a male prostitute.


interesting


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

so most of the people that have replied are not approached that often...interesting.
are there any girls on here that are cold approached often during the day? LOL.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

ilovemusic89 said:


> well, you are a guy. that doesn't surprise me.


 Perhaps but that doesn't change my response.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

When I go to the track -- guys jogging will talk to me as they run past.
Or some will run past me and look hard in my face to get a good look -- all of
it is most uncomfortable for me -- because I'm just there to exercise and clear
my mind.

I feel pretty good about myself, I like how I look -- I am shy however with strangers.
I get self conscious some times.

It's all about exposure. If I just go to work and the track...or the store or whatever -- that doesn't give loads of guys opportunity to hit on you.
From my experience, guys seem to prefer a more private place to approach me -- an elevator or standing in line for example -- places that don't put them in open embarrassment if they are rejected.
I personally, just want to be left alone, anyhow.
I'll be friendly -- but -- I just want to go on with what I'm doing.

Secondly -- since you are at home -- why don't you look up hairstyles and how to do make up on youtube -- have fun -- experiment -- see how you can feel like the best 'you'. What will give you more confidence?? Clothes...hairstyle...exercise and eating right....or just positive self talk??? But you can feel better about yourself.

Another important point -- there are many attractive women that don't have guys running up to them to ask them out -- it's just a matter of circumstance or situation.
My point is: Just because guys aren't running up to ask you out doesn't mean you are unattractive.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Guys hit on me on the reg


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I wouldn't get approached. I would mostly get stared at. Well that's good because I wouldn't want to be appraoched while I'm trying to run errands or live throughout my day. I mean a man bothering me like at a grocery store or like Walgreens definitely annoys me, but if it were like at a bar, a party, or a club, then that's when I wouldn't mind at all. I only attract old perverted men anyway so I have no idea why I'm saying this.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

meganmila said:


> To be honest I don't notice any hit ons...maybe stares that's about it..no one ever really approaches me. I have noticed people like Mexicans and stuff look at me ( I'm not sounding racists btw) I dunno I never pay attention. I wonder what that says about me :/


Yeah, I get the creepy Mexican men staring at me for like one hour. It's not flattering at all.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't get hit on. Whoever I'm with is the one that gets hit on.


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

kitterbug said:


> I don't get hit on. Whoever I'm with is the one that gets hit on.


Oh :/


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Approaching random girls during the day is way too desperate - I'm pretty sure that's why guys aren't doing it. For me, desperation is the biggest turn off


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Guys hit on me a lot. :um


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Never. And I probably wouldn't notice if guys were staring at me because I rarely make eye contact. I usually assume that when guys look at me, it's for negative reasons rather than positive. 

I have been stalked though. Not pleasant. :no


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The only women that have "cold approached/hit on" me were prostitutes. :no


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

kitterbug said:


> I don't get hit on. Whoever I'm with is the one that gets hit on.


^^Same here!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Evo said:


> Guys hit on me a lot. :um


LOL Only had that happen to me twice. Just so happens one of them was my Psychiatrist...long story. :um :blank


----------



## BlueScreen (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd love to be hit on (by a girl), wouldn't mind a bit.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

When I actually left the house, I would get gawked at and catcalled a fair amount by guys of various ages (always in passing though) and I would usually feel all hostile and grossed out at first because I don't really see myself in that way. But I hardly ever get hit on and have never been cold approached. :\ 

I have agoraphobia too so my opportunities of meeting guys are very limited.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

A few times, usually at concerts/festivals. :sus


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

What's up with all these old men approaching women young enough to be their grand daughter. Is it really like this out there?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> I wouldn't get approached. I would mostly get stared at. *Well that's good because I wouldn't want to be appraoched while I'm trying to run errands or live throughout my day.* I mean a man bothering me like at a grocery store or like Walgreens definitely annoys me, but if it were like at a bar, a party, or a club, then that's when I wouldn't mind at all. I only attract old perverted men anyway so I have no idea why I'm saying this.


This is EXACTLY why I would never do this, and I don't blame any girl for not wanting someone to approach them randomly as they got on with whatever it is they are doing.

In response to the answer above, I don't know but the only girl I have known who got approached by a random guy said he was about 60 something... have no idea why they do that :?


----------



## Moonlight86 (Jun 20, 2012)

ilovemusic89 said:


> How often do you girls get hit on or cold approached by guys during the daytime? And do you consider yourself physically attractive?


On a daily basis - not as great as it might sound, most of the men are really annoying and pervy :afr. But yeah, I guess that's one of the 'perks' of being a stewardess, you encounter guys like that. Plus, I go out quite a lot, too...

And yes, I do consider myself physically attractive.



> I don't really get approached by any guys during the day, and at the rare times that a guy does, he happens to be old enough to be my own grandpa, or somebody that's just really creepy.
> I feel really ugly as a result and I don't really go out much at all and exclude myself from activities that a normal college girl my age would partake in.
> 
> I'm scared I'll never find a boyfriend. I am 23 years old and seems like time is flying by faster the older I'm getting.
> I have general anxiety (agoraphobia) and depression and feel like maybe guys don't like the vibe that I am emanating?


You're still young...I'm almost 26 and haven't found someone speciel, either - while all of my friends are married and have children. Maybe it seems like time flies by, because you isolate yourself and don't do things that you want to do...I feel like that way, too, when I don't do things for even a day. If you're busy in your every day life, and bringing in fun in your life, you honestly won't give singlehood that much thought. Because you're obviously good on your own. There's nothing wrong with wanting a relationship, but if you aren't in one, there's no reason to freak out about it. Use your alone time to pamper yourself, to learn how to cope with your anxiety and maybe a more positive person. I promise you that the answer definitely isn't to isolate yourself and missing out on things...

oh, and I'm not sure if your anxiety itself is an obstacle in terms of finding a boyfriend - but I'm pretty sure negativity is. Not to say you're negative, i obviously don't know you, but...it's definitely not a positive thing to withdraw yourself from life .

Good luck with everything, Darling .


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Never. And I probably wouldn't notice if guys were staring at me because I rarely make eye contact. I usually assume that when guys look at me, it's for negative reasons rather than positive.
> 
> I have been stalked though. Not pleasant. :no


Probably also location as well... You live " in the middle of nowhere"


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> What's up with all these old men approaching women young enough to be their grand daughter. Is it really like this out there?


Maybe this post is only attracting those people who rarely get approached or those who only get approached by old men :/


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

ilovemusic89 said:


> How often do you girls get hit on or cold approached by guys during the daytime? And do you consider yourself physically attractive?


two (older, skeevy) guys tried to hit on me just the other day while I was eating my lunch at taco bell. they were in the car next to me and started staring and asking if I wanted some of their food and being all like *wink wink* about it and I'm just like no, you tools, I just bought my own taco bell and would prefer to eat it without being harassed. but usually men don't actually talk to me or approach me, they just stare or sometimes catcall. I do consider myself attractive.



> I don't really get approached by any guys during the day, and at the rare times that a guy does, he happens to be old enough to be my own grandpa, or somebody that's just really creepy.


don't take it as a reflection on you. this seems to be what most women experience, because decent men typically don't behave like this. they are the ones who will be afraid to approach you, while the old pervs with no filter have no problem yelling out whatever nastiness pops into their heads.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

If it was an attractive guy around my age or a little older yeah they can do whatever stare, approach. But it just never happens...it makes me sad meh..I didn't realize old men were that brave to do what I have been reading :/

Just now remembered I have gotten honked at before. I think I was around 19 or 20? They were a bunch of young guys so I guess that counts.:stu


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

ilovemusic89 said:


> Maybe this post is only attracting those people who rarely get approached or those who only get approached by old men :/


:lol Don't think that's it. This seem to be reoccurring theme every time the topic of approaching comes up.



tea111red said:


> Yeah.... but getting hit on by people half your age isn't any better.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Never and no, I'm not physically attractive.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Never. And I probably wouldn't notice if guys were staring at me because I rarely make eye contact. I usually assume that when guys look at me, it's for negative reasons rather than positive.
> 
> I have been stalked though. Not pleasant. :no


Really? Your so pretty. I assume that all pretty women get hit on daily. I guess I've been proven wrong though.

So the stalker was stalking you but to afraid to flirt with you? How did that work?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm 43, and i must still "got it", although I can't see it. When I do leave the house, I get hit on nearly everyday. Its so bad that I have to keep my house locked up as soon as I step inside, and I've even made a face book status warning all guys to stay away from me and my home or else. One even broke into house and tried to crawl in bed with me a couple months ago. He was only 20, and I have kids older than that, for shame! And I just got a guy fired for harassment recently. Yeah, the guys I know are all dogs. They're either too old, too young, too desperate, or too married. I'm sick of the whole being single thing. I just wanna be left alone so I could die in peace.

A lot of it has to do with the majority ethnic group, and community which I live. I refuse to lower myself to dating any of these locals. I'm keeping my eyes open for an imported Caucasian gentleman. Perhaps Ill move away when I'm ready.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah I do...
Or just being stared at in like a :teeth:yes creepy way/hit on
I dont care as long as they dont try to get physichal(which actually happand once I was afraid to go outside after that :sus)
I dont consider myself attractive at all,
I also see a lot of shows on tv that encourage guys to approach women in the supermarket on the street and such, I cant imagine that women like that,
I HATE it when im approached by a stranger on the streets I think its weird when guys do that :/ might just be me though,
and also some guys go for anything as long as it has a hole between the legs(usually though those are the very sloppy unnattractive weird guys)


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

where are guys supposed to meet women if not on the streets or grocery store or laundry mat or where ever? I mean I get a lot it is in the approach but for me I don't really have a network of friends to meet people through, I work with mostly males so work is out. So that basically leaves streets, stores, and the inbetween. I know there is the net to but you can meet just as many wierdos there. Plus many of the women that approach me on dating sites i'm not the least bit attracted to and they have like 5 kids hanging off their arms and just come off like they want somebody ANYBODY that will marry them.


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

occasionally lol like once every 2/3 months, If only I was gay


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Never. Unless it's an old creeper.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

What's wrong with these old fellers


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been hit on twice by gay guys.

Why couldn't they have been girls?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

jvanb00c said:


> Really? Your so pretty. I assume that all pretty women get hit on daily. I guess I've been proven wrong though.
> 
> So the stalker was stalking you but to afraid to flirt with you? How did that work?


We attended the same college. We had a class together and that's how he found me. I always sat alone in the back (for obvious reasons) and I never spoke to anyone. He singled me out. I was looking down at my desk and I heard someone whispering, "Hey. Heeeey." He was trying to sound nice, but he still sounded... fake. I looked up and he was staring at me over his shoulder. He said, "Why don't you come sit next to me?" When I didn't want to, he sat next to me. He asked if I liked dogs. He said, "Do you like Siberian Huskies?" ...which just so happens to be my favorite breed. He started showing me pictures of his dogs. His demeanor and mannerisms reminded me of Norman Bates (especially when talking about his mother.) :um I didn't really talk at all, I just stared at my desk, but *he* wouldn't stop talking. I started changing my seat so that he would leave me alone.

Every night after class he would follow me to my car, always just a few feet behind me. I told him to stop. He said no. He did it anyway, which freaked me out, so I started hiding in the women's restroom until he left. This worked for a little while, but then he found out where I was and one night he waited for me. I emerged thinking the coast was clear and he was just staring me down. I'm a short girl. This guy was really tall. It was really intimidating. He was literally leaning against the wall with his arms crossed looking down at me with an angry/accusatory glare. I was terrified to confront him. He resumed following me to my car every night. Once I was inside with the doors locked, he would continue to stare for a little while before he turned around and walked away. He started to show up wherever I was. It would take me a little while to notice he was there because I don't like to look around at everyone else. When I did see him, he would watch me from a distance and leave whenever I left.

He found my email in the school registry (instead of asking me) and sent me a message asking if he could have my phone number and address. He said he wanted to send me some mail. I'm not stupid, I told him no. He then asked if I would be willing to come to his house (he tried to persuade me by saying it was a nice house in the middle of the woods, which was peaceful :sus) so that he could photograph me. *He supposedly had all of this planned out and went into detail about what we would do and how he had everything set up in the basement.*

Dear God, NO!

I freaked out even more and approached my professor the next night after class. I wanted to tell her about his behavior, but he was staring me down outside. He knew what I was doing. She noticed that I was trying to whisper and I kept looking at the hallway, so she got up and closed the door. I quietly told her about the problems I'd been having. I knew he was listening outside, which made it really difficult for me to speak. She said she was so happy I came to her for help, she noticed him trying to get closer to me, and she noticed that I kept changing seats. She then asked if I knew who he was. I said no. Apparently this guy had been on "To Catch A Predator" and had already been in trouble numerous times for harassing girls at my school. Granted, we were all of age, but the attention was unwanted and he was deliberately frightening us.

He started waiting for me outside of the building, so that the professor wouldn't see him. He always had the most angry look on his face. He kept sending me emails saying that he wanted me to come over, he wanted to take pictures of me, he would pay me 
'the further I went." This went on for months. It was absolutely disgusting. It made me physically ill. It was also absolutely terrifying.

I ended up going to the police. I was scared to do this because I felt like he would catch me going there and he would do something he shouldn't. While they were interviewing me, I was afraid he would hear me. They took care of everything. But I still saw him at school and he would still stare at me. I hate feeling intimidated.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

jvanb00c said:


> Really? Your so pretty. I assume that all pretty women get hit on daily. I guess I've been proven wrong though.
> 
> So the stalker was stalking you but to afraid to flirt with you? How did that work?


I think a lot of people on SAS assume that pretty women get approached all the time. That's where all those "women have it easier" threads come from. What they don't realize is, there are a lot of reasonably attractive women with SA who never or almost never get approached. And, of course, like anyone with SA, these women find it next to impossible to approach others.

I'm not hot by any means, but I'm okay looking. Based on what people say in the "women have it easy" threads I should be getting approached all the time. But I'm convinced that, thanks to SA, I come across as cold and removed. I'm sure this is a common problem.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Never


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Never, thankfully.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Never, and I'm glad because a) I'd get so nervous I'd die and b) I don't have time to listen to your bull****, dood.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Lately, I've been having random men blow the horn at me when standing at the public bus stop..just to give a shout out -_-. I've never been in a relationship either btw.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

EastWinds said:


> What's up with all these old men approaching women young enough to be their grand daughter. Is it really like this out there?


Unfortunately, yes. I've gotten this before too :no.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I've had lots of random people hit on me.  Even when driving I've had a couple truck drivers honk and try to get my attention before... I walked into a store once and a guy turned around, looked at me, and then tripped all over his boxes. Some of these stories are funny. But there is also really weird, crazy stuff. The few times I went into a club I always got hit on my chicks/dudes in even numbers. While on a walk, I've had a police officer drive by me, turn around, and then park in the middle of the road and have some very "friendly chats" with me. I had a stalker in high school that I had to get a restraining order against, but that can happen to anyone. I've had several people confess their love or "special connection" to me over the years, even though it was all in their heads. If I wear my hair down, I sometimes get hit on within 5-10 min of leaving the home. I am not a stereotypical "attractive" person by any means! I do not try to get attention. I am just female and honestly it doesn't take much.

The random guy that stares you down or yells things does not ever get dates... of course... but I'm not sure that is what they want anyway. Some of them may just want some attention, even if it is negative. I don't know. But we have to ignore them and put up barriers.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Also you would not want to date the type of guy that hits on random women on the street. Generally only slime balls do that. Men also seem to be confused and think that interest in sleeping with you= interest in dating you. Not the same thing.
> 
> Probably the majority of people meet their partner through friends of friends, at school, or at work. If you are a shy person those pathways are not or are much less possible, so you really have to put yourself out there (online dating, bars, etc.).


I hope rymo sees this post so he can understand why I dont like the idea of approching random women. The second half of this post pretty much hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I get hit on by coworkers all the time. When a new guy starts he tries to ask me out, but I have very limited interest in men who are attracted to women based solely on looks. Shallow guys are totally lame, quiet wallflowers are much more my type. :3


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> I think a lot of people on SAS assume that pretty women get approached all the time. That's where all those "women have it easier" threads come from. What they don't realize is, there are a lot of reasonably attractive women with SA who never or almost never get approached.


Some women do get hit on daily though. I think it's a combination of being pretty and looking approachable. Because there are some really good looking girls that just look super pissed off and men steer clear away from them. If you want to be more approachable you have to be aware of your facial expressions and body language. You might be sending a "leave me alone" vibe without even knowing it.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Some women do get hit on daily though. I think it's a combination of being pretty and looking approachable. Because there are some really good looking girls that just look super pissed off and men steer clear away from them. If you want to be more approachable you have to be aware of your facial expressions and body language. You might be sending a "leave me alone" vibe without even knowing it.


That's basically what I was trying to say. Being pretty is great, but if you give off the wrong vibe, it's probably not enough. Unfortunately, a lot of women with SA give off the wrong signal and don't come off as approachable.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> That's basically what I was trying to say. Being pretty is great, but if you give off the wrong vibe, it's probably not enough. Unfortunately, a lot of women with SA give off the wrong signal and don't come off as approachable.


Men are a lot more astute than women give us credit for. Having girlfriends and growing up with sisters means we had to deal with the fallout of periods. If you are giving off that "I'm about to go off" vibe men will run the other way. Unfortunately some women unknowingly give off this vibe all the time.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Never. I said hi to a guy at the red box station yesterday to no avail. I tried.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Never. I said hi to a guy at the red box station yesterday to no avail. I tried.


So what happened? Don't leave me hanging.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> Never. I said hi to a guy at the red box station yesterday to no avail. I tried.


Reading that made me sad for some reason


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> So what happened? Don't leave me hanging.


He was nice and said "hey" back to me. He let me go ahead of him because I was just returning a movie. I said "thanks" and left. I think he checked me out as I left, but I don't have much of an *** and he was a black guy


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> He was nice and said "hey" back to me. He let me go ahead of him because I was just returning a movie. I said "thanks" and left. I think he checked me out as I left, but I don't have much of an *** and he was a black guy


Haha. It is definitely instinctual to check out the booty of women who walk by. Sometimes you don't even mean it but do it out of pure habit. Fortunately I wear sunglasses everywhere so my eyes are hidden. Hehe.


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

komorikun said:


> It's better to hit on women at bars or at school, not on the street. The ones that hit on you on the street or whatever are usually doing that to tons of women.


true


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Haha. It is definitely instinctual to check out the booty of women who walk by. Sometimes you don't even mean it but do it out of pure habit. Fortunately I wear sunglasses everywhere so my eyes are hidden. Hehe.


if you dont mind, what state or region do you live in, elvin?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know a damn from an ***.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A man said hi to me at the mall yesterday :stu He looked like a normal guy so I smiled back. That's as close as I get, everyone ignores or sticks their nose up at me usually.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Pretty much never. People ignore me for the most part because I keep to myself and come off as uninterested. I also rarely look at people, so they have a harder time getting my attention. I don't consider it a sign that I'm ugly though. At my best I think I'm a 9, but that counts for nothing on its own.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I have really mixed feelings about single women between 40 and 60. On one hand, eww. On the other hand, that demographic hits on me constantly at my job...



Freiheit said:


> Pretty much never. People ignore me for the most part because I keep to myself and come off as uninterested. I also rarely look at people, so they have a harder time getting my attention. I don't consider it a sign that I'm ugly though. At my best I think I'm a 9, but that counts for nothing on its own.


At least you've got the introspection to know you're hiding from people rather than believing you emit man-repelling rays or being irrationally tough on your own appearance.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I get people on drugs shouting out stuff like, "I would sell my SOUL to be with you, baby!"

But I've never had a normal man hit on me out of nowhere. I don't take it as a sign of my not being attractive. I figure most men don't feel comfortable doing that kind of thing, and the ones who do are a) on drugs or b) not interested in average women.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

When I was in South America it happened sporadically by guys who appeared normal, or other tourists. In developed countries it's only ever been guys who are not right in the head.


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

wrongnumber said:


> When I was in South America it happened sporadically by guys who appeared normal, or other tourists. In developed countries it's only ever been guys who are not right in the head.


Lol. Interesting


----------



## ilovemusic89 (Apr 30, 2012)

pita said:


> I get people on drugs shouting out stuff like, "I would sell my SOUL to be with you, baby!"
> 
> But I've never had a normal man hit on me out of nowhere. I don't take it as a sign of my not being attractive. I figure most men don't feel comfortable doing that kind of thing, and the ones who do are a) on drugs or b) not interested in average women.


I stil find it weird how most of the responders are saying they rarely or ever get aproached... I guess it depends on where you live ( cities, rural areas) and being attractive helps... I guess


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Reading that made me sad for some reason


Generally speaking, redbox kiosks are some of the saddest places around.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Generally speaking, redbox kiosks are some of the saddest places around.


LOL There's one at a McDonald's I regularly visit. There's always a lineup there. Every type of person you can imagine---young, old, fat, skinny, tall, short, every race imagineable. Seems to be mostly teenagers though. Those things are sure popular. Wish I had a financial interest in one. :um

I didn't know someone saying "hi" to you qualified as a "hit". :con If so, I get hit on almost every day. :um


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I didn't know someone saying "hi" to you qualified as a "hit". :con If so, I get hit on almost every day. :um


I was actually using it as an example of how I didn't get hit on despite being friendly to the guy. I need to develop some more game.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I only get hit on when I go to bars or clubs, and it's still not like I have ten or five guys on me; maybe one or two in a five hour spam of time... 
In my day-to-day that (very) rarely happens. I also don't notice men looking at me, but I guess when you have really short hair you're not "pleasing the male gaze" so no complaints about that.

Do I find myself physically attractive? That's a hard one to answer without coming off as self-absorbed, but I would say yes. I'm satisfied with my looks. Mostly because it would take a lot of my time if I wasn't. :lol I used to be very insecure and I was constantly thinking about how hideous I was... it's easier to find your own "style" and be satisfied with what you've got because I'm certainly never going to look like the conventional beauty.



Double Indemnity said:


> Generally speaking, redbox kiosks are some of the saddest places around.


:lol


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Not often anymore . I really don't like it.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Never, and no I don't consider myself attractive at all. Unfortunately, I did deal with a bully who would mockingly hit on me, so that did wonders for my already low self-esteem. :blank


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Hardly ever. And if I do I just ignore them anyway


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> I was actually using it as an example of how I didn't get hit on despite being friendly to the guy. I need to develop some more game.


Simple solution: next time you are down at the kiosk of lonely souls, AKA redbox, take a free hugs sign with you. Game developed. You're welcome.


----------



## twisterella (Jun 14, 2012)

It happens very often when I'm outside of Sweden. Here it mostly happens on the subway. It feels really awkward. I hate that everyone else can hear when I talk to them and I'm very bad at rejecting people, so I usually end up giving them my number. Most of the time they give up pretty fast though since I never answer the phone or respond if they text me.

I often went to soccer and hockey games before and there it happened all the time. I really hated it since they of course recognized me if they saw me at a game again, so I almost never go anymore because of that.

I would say that I consider myself attractive 60% of the time.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

twisterella said:


> It happens very often when I'm outside of Sweden. Here it mostly happens on the subway. It feels really awkward. I hate that everyone else can hear when I talk to them and I'm very bad at rejecting people, so I usually end up giving them my number. Most of the time they give up pretty fast though since I never answer the phone or respond if they text me.


That's the worse thing you can do. Just say you are not interested. That's 100x better than getting false hope.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Pretty much never. Not many guys in the library or at parenting groups.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I've only been hit on twice. Once about 6 years ago at school while waiting for my next class, and he was really creepy. The second time was at work about 5 years ago, right after I was done for the day by a co-worker. He seemed like an okay guy, I just wasn't interested.

I don't really consider myself attractive. I probably scare more people off than I attract. Plus I don't go out much, so that probably doesn't help me.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Once in a while I mostly just get lookers it's funny when I get hit on lol I usually go along with it if they're joking around for a few laughs . Old men creep me out with that **** though I have some creepy old guy a couple house down from mine and he asked if I wanted to spike my drink while I was walking home from my friends...like no. There's something seriously the matter with him.


----------



## twisterella (Jun 14, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> That's the worse thing you can do. Just say you are not interested. That's 100x better than getting false hope.


I know and I feel really bad about it. I always think that next time I'll lie and say that I have a boyfriend, but then I get scared in the situation and the words just won't come out.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

lolnever

I am, fortunately, not terribly interested in a boyfriend or whatever right now.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I get hit on alot(shocking right)...but i think these guys just mainly see me as an easy target...rather than actually being attracted to me...or wanting to be with me. Some of these guys are married men,and some are single/ i assume players. Some of these guys will just stare me down in a sexual sort of way that makes me uncomforable...but never aproach me.

I get a variety...tall,short,white(alot),black,mexican,creeps,old,young,drug dealers,professional men,not so attractive...to very good looking. I never trust any of their true intentions. When they ask for my number...i'll either give them a wrong/random number...or give them my actual number and never answer/respond when they call or text. 

I can't understand why anyone would even find me likeable...so i just always keep my guard up. 

Most recently..this guy approached me..i gave him my number and we spoke a few times..but i told him to erase my numer...which i believe he didnt have a problem with doing. My anxiety makes me mentally freeze up on the phone and in person..so i know i came off very dumb and boring to him. He said he was interested in me because i seemed like a nice person and that he found me attractive...but i didnt believe it. Haven't spoken to him again.

I've had a few guys tell me i was special,rare, or different. But,i believe its just a bunch of bull. I know this one guy who has been in love with me since High School,but whateva. I feel like i have nothing to offer anyone. 

...and NO i don't find myself attractive.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

twisterella said:


> Most of the time they give up pretty fast though since I never answer the phone or respond if they text me.


Same here........


----------

